# RAM, RPAM, RPE



## Marine35 (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, quel est votre avis concernant le relais dont vous « dépendez » ? Chez nous c’est devenu RPE depuis quelques années et ça veut bien dire ce que ça veut dire 😉 parents-enfants et je ne me sens plus concernée. Je ne participe plus aux temps d’éveil ( 45 min tous les 15 jours voire 1 fois/mois si vacances scolaires), ni aux événements et je ne réponds plus à leurs appels ( rares) ni mails. En l’espace de 2 mois une animatrice a communiqué des informations erronées aux parents à 3 reprises: calcul des cp, arrêt Covid et calcul avenant ( paiement au réel)


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Octobre 2022)

A oui bécassine que je suis RAM relai ass mat et RPE relai parents-enfants ??? je n'avais pas pensé à cela !!! de toute façon pour moi c'est mort ... antichambre de la PMI ... je l'ai constaté ! mais je ne renie pas les quelques premières années que j'y suis allée avec mes petits accueillis ... ce sont les dernières que la ramette a fichu en l'air pour ma part !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Octobre 2022)

Et au début où j'y allais il y avait des mamans avec leur enfant ... puis je crois plus le droit c'est donc pour cela qu'ils ont changé pour RPE ! toujours pour les PE en fait !!!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (26 Octobre 2022)

Je vais au activités du rpe de mon quartier tous les mardis matin  et j avoue que les activités son bien , il y a une bonne ambiance et l animatrice est très bien 

Après en ce qui concerne cp, contrat ou autre je n ai jamais recours a eux


----------



## Marine35 (26 Octobre 2022)

@ angèle 1982 ça me fait bien rire leur demande de mise à jour de nos dispo, ce n’est pas actualisé donc je ne leur donne plus et si appel d’une anime, je ne réponds pas


----------



## Griselda (26 Octobre 2022)

Je l'ai déjà dit ici nous avons la chance d'avoir un RPE (anciennement RAM) qui depuis 20 ans qu'il est mis en place est très actif et très à l'écoute des besoins des enfants et donc des AMs.

Je suis ravie de ce que les Anim' nous proposent pour l'éveil des enfants accueillis ou des temps d'échanges et de formations continues et je le dis souvent: je ne pense pas que je serais la même AM s'il n'y avait pas eut le RAM dans ma carrière, est ce que je serais encore AM sans avoir ces bouffées d'oxygène et ces temps de recul, ce soutient.

Pour autant j'ai tout de suite compris que niveau contrat ce n'était pas à lui de m'aider, pas sa fonction et pas forcément formé pour bien qu'aujourd'hui les Anim' sont mieux formées et peuvent apporter des réponses plus satisfaisantes. Je n'ai jamais ressentis le besoin de leur aide car j'avais par moi même des connaissances.

Mais j'ai conscience que nous avons ici un RPE qui fait référence depuis longtemps ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas partout.
J'aime mon RPE et si j'ai un voeux à faire c'est que tous les AMs puissent bénéficier s'ils le veulent d'un tel soutient.


----------



## Emily (26 Octobre 2022)

Blonde que je suis RPE pour moi veut dire relais petite enfance


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Octobre 2022)

Non RPE = relais petite enfance.  Pas relais parent enfants   

Voir la plaquette de la caf sur les rpe pour connaître leurs attributions et leurs rôles.  Ainsi selon ce qu'ils proposent ou pas, vous pourrez faire des demandes.


----------



## Marine35 (26 Octobre 2022)

Emily a dit: 


> Blonde que je suis RPE pour moi veut dire relais petite enfance


😂 c’est ça mais moi je l’appelle relais parents enfants 😉 car avant ok c’était bien relais parents assistants maternels mais plus aujourd’hui 🙄


----------



## assmatzam (26 Octobre 2022)

Mon RPE est au top
Elles sont superbes et on a une équipe de choc


----------



## Catie6432 (26 Octobre 2022)

Superbes ? ! Est ce un critère de sélection pour animer ou fréquenter cet espace ? 😉


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Octobre 2022)

Griselda tant mieux pour vous ! moi c'était une vraie conne et bonne à rien !!! elle m'a "bannie" mais je ne me suis pas laissé faire et elle a été mutée ailleurs ... elle m'a qd même dénoncée à la PMI qui et venue chez moi une puer et une infirmière ... tout cela parce que j'ai osé la dénoncer elle a raconté des bobards ... donc j'y suis retournée une seule fois et j'ai vu que sa remplaçante notait tout dans un cahier et qd elle a parlé de l'autre ramette (celle partie) je me suis dit X n'y retourne plus et j'ai tenu parole ! voilà ...


----------



## Chouchou301 (26 Octobre 2022)

Les animatrices de mon RPE sont professionnelles, s'en tiennent à leur rôle : animatrices d'ateliers pour les petits et leurs assmats, informations sur les formations, organisation de conférences... elles ne s'immiscent pas dans les contrats.
Elles sont dynamiques et super gentilles.


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Octobre 2022)

Et oups général RPE = relai petite enfance ! donc çà englobe tout ass mat et parents ?


----------



## liline17 (26 Octobre 2022)

mon RPE est digne de confiance, elles m'ont aidé à faire comprendre à 2 PE têtues que j'avais raison, elles sont bienveillantes et à l'écoute.
Je ne vais pas aux ateliers, car j'habite trop loin pour y aller à pied, et je le regrette.
Elles envoient régulièrement des infos par mail, et je trouve ça bien.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Octobre 2022)

Angèle pourquoi ne pas lire simplement la plaquette de la,caf sur les rpe ?

Tu aurais toutes les réponses,  ici le rpe propose des ateliers, animations toutes les semaines,  je ne m'y rend pas avec les enfants car les bb dorment le matin, ce qui rend à mon sens impossible la fréquentation et c'est un déplacement en voiture, avec problème de parking. 
Je préfère y aller le soit lors des séances d'analyse des pratiques que je trouve super pour échanger entre nous et trouver des solutions pour des problématiques diverses, avec l'aide bienveillante de la psy.

On nous communique également les diverses conferences organisées aux alentours, et les activités proposées aux parents et aux enfants.


----------



## assmatzam (27 Octobre 2022)

Quand je dis qu'elles sont superbes je ne parle pas du physique car ce n'est évidemment pas un critère 

Plutôt dans le sens où elle nous accompagne au quotidien 
Elles sont réactives à l'écoute de très bons conseils. 

Pour nous les AM de la, résidence (une vingtaine ) qui ne pouvons pas nous rendre au RPE du fait de l'éloignement, ce sont elles qui se déplacent et nous organisent des activités 

Et elles sont en lien avec notre PMI 
Je suis vraiment satisfaite de leur travail


----------



## nanny mcfee (27 Octobre 2022)

je dirais ça dépend, j'avais un ram super ou il y avait une seule intervenante qui gérait les parents et les ams,elle nous faisait participé aux animations elle était à l'écoute ,très gentille,puis j'ai déménagé et suis tombé sur un ram ou il y a 5 ou 6 personnes avec toute une organisation mais jamais le temps ! 

les assmats nouvelles sont pas intégrées seule les anciennes forment un groupe bien fermé avec les anims, quand leurs enfants pleurent elles sont aux petits soins avec l'enfant quand ce sont les miens ou d'autres assmats isolées comme moi,elles nous regarde de travers et nous dise de faire taire l'enfant

les petits n'aiment pas quand on va la bas, ils restent collé à mes jambes,ils préfèrent quand on fait des trucs ensemble mais bon!!! j'y vais pour faire plaisir aux parents les rassurés


----------



## Orlhad (27 Octobre 2022)

Par ici, l'équipe qui anime le RPE est au top. Les locaux sont géniaux et il y a beaucoup d'investissement de la part de la commune dans cet équipement.

Je déplore juste que la part du jouet diminue dramatiquement au profit de l'outil d'éveil. Tout comme la bonne vieille histoire classique tend à disparaitre pour laisser place à d'ennuyeux livres de morale dans les rayonnages.


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Octobre 2022)

Nanny mcFee pourquoi vous y rendre alors ? perso les PE me demandaient si j'allais au RAM alors je répondais oui mais qd j'ai eu mon problème avec la ramette et bien c'était NON ! donc ils nous "choisissent" ou pas sur ce critère mais en tout cas aucun PE ne me forcera la main !!! c'est votre cas ?


----------



## Ariv42 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Voilà ce que 5 RPE proposent dans la loire


----------



## nanny mcfee (27 Octobre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Nanny mcFee pourquoi vous y rendre alors ? perso les PE me demandaient si j'allais au RAM alors je répondais oui mais qd j'ai eu mon problème avec la ramette et bien c'était NON ! donc ils nous "choisissent" ou pas sur ce critère mais en tout cas aucun PE ne me forcera la main !!! c'est votre cas ?


ici ou je suis la demande est très faible, donc pas trop le choix que de dire oui et à paris c'était mon choix vu que le ram était super


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Octobre 2022)

Ok je peux comprendre mais ici non plus pas beaucoup de demandes mais je dis NON qd même ! de toute façon pas beaucoup de collègues vont au RAM donc voilà ... mais je ne me forcerais pas à y aller pour une demande de PE !!!


----------



## Marine35 (27 Octobre 2022)

nanny mcfee a dit: 


> ici ou je suis la demande est très faible, donc pas trop le choix que de dire oui et à paris c'était mon choix vu que le ram était super


Moi je réponds non et tant pis si c’est un frein. J’explique un peu pourquoi: séances trop espacées, enfants pas à l’aise…j’évite de parler de mes déceptions vis à vis des animatrices 😉


----------



## nanny mcfee (27 Octobre 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Moi je réponds non et tant pis si c’est un frein.


quand tu a des appels tout les jours ça pose pas de problème mais quand tu 0 appels t'a pas le choix que de dire non,je vais pas refusé un accueil pour le ram et puis tu sais le ram c'est pas tout les jours 1/2 fois par mois et encore!! quand c'est pas annulé lol et j'y vais pas non plus quand enfant malade, ou encore mauvais temps donc voilà quoi!
en plus quand il fait très beau,je préfère les emmenés à la ferme,pic nique au bord de l'eau baignade dans les rivières ect et les parents préfèrent ça au ram


Marine35 a dit: 


> J’explique un peu pourquoi: séances trop espacées,


j'ai pas compris


Marine35 a dit: 


> enfants pas à l’aise…j’évite de parler de mes déceptions vis à vis des animatrices 😉


si l'enfant n'est pas à l'aise je serais pas à l'aise si nounou n'est pas à l'aise l'enfant sera pas à l'aise lol après je dis pas aux parents puisque j'y vais quand même lol


----------



## Marine35 (27 Octobre 2022)

@nanny mcfee séances de 45 min tous les 15 jours voire 1 fois/mois si vacances scolaires donc les enfants ne s’adaptent pas et n’interagissent pas avec les autres ni l’animatrice


----------



## patchoune (27 Octobre 2022)

par contre angèle 1982, ne pouvez vous pas vous exprimer en parlant poliment et évitant les gros mots et injures.
on est sur un forum et la politesse est de mise si on veut que le forum continue


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

A mon sens il est surtout et avant tout important de savoir comment nous souhaitons travailler et savoir expliquer pourquoi ces choix.
Si nous sommes au claire avec nos choix il sera simple d'avoir de bons arguments.

Perso je vais au RPE, j'aime y aller, et c'est une condition pour travailler avec moi sinon je ne signe pas.
Mais je le dis très clairement aussi: une AM peut faire un super travail avec les enfants sans aller au RPE, surtout si elle est capable par elle même de proposer des activités ADAPTÉES à l'âge de ses accueillis et surtout des sorties vers l’extérieur (des promenades au moins). Ici c'est d'ailleurs ce qui est souvent finalement reproché aux crèches: l'absence de sortie, les enfants resteraient exclusivement dans les locaux et le jardin de la crèche, rien d'autre.

Bien sur, à un moment, quelque soit son projet d'accueil, ses convictions, si son projet ne convainc pas suffisamment de familles pour avoir du travail, oui, certainement faut il alors prendre du recul pour se demander si notre projet est en phase avec les attentes des Familles.


----------



## mickael (27 Octobre 2022)

J'ai de la chance d'avoir un rpe au top, l'animatrice propose pleins de bonnes activités, l'ambiance est cool et en plus les locaux sont récent et il y a pas mal d'espace.
Elles nous accompagne, assmat tout comme PE pour l'administration et on peut venir 3 matin par semaine 
Sans parler des interventions extérieures qui apportent aussi plein de bonne chose.


----------



## B29 (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je ne vais jamais au RAM, trop de commérages. Quand la puer est venue pour le renouvellement, elle m'a posé la question et je lui ai dit pourquoi je n'y allais pas. Elle m'a dit "je vous comprends et je ferai comme vous si je faisais votre métier".


----------



## birdy (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour RPE veut dire relai petite enfance


----------



## MeliMelo (30 Octobre 2022)

Oui les RAM sont devenus RPE (Relai Petite Enfance) depuis la loi ASAP, car dans leurs missions ils ont l'obligation d'informer les parents sur tous les modes de garde sur la commune : ass mat, crèche, micro-crèches, MAM, etc. Donc "Relai Assistante Maternelle" était trop restrictif et n'était plus actuel. Mon RPE à l'air chouette, activités proposées hebdomadairement. Je ne peux pas y aller pour le moment car un petit est à la sieste mais j'ai hâte de pouvoir y aller.


----------



## Samantha6 (1 Novembre 2022)

Nous on nous change l'animatrice chaque année, et actuellement ils ont mis une en place mais qui ne fait pas encore d'ateliers car elle prend ses marques et apparemment elle réfléchi à rester ou pas... Ce qui m'empêche de faire des ateliers 😂😂 en tout cas c'est mort pour moi aussi. D'autant plus je dois prendre ma voiture et avec le prix du gas-oil c'est niette. Il y a une hypocrisie noir et ça répète tout, elles sont en conflit entre elles.. Bref c'est un climat qui n'inspire pas la détente.


----------



## nounoucat1 (2 Novembre 2022)

Le RPE et son animatrice en ont perdu en qualité d'accueil depuis que le relais dépend de la mairie . Elle a des comptes à rendre au maire et semble le vivre mal. 
De plus même si les assmats peuvent trouver conseils auprès de la responsable elle se place de plus en plus du point de vue parents. Elle est catastrophée s'ils ne trouvent pas une assmat elle ne creuse pas le pourquoi.
Cette année jour de la fête des assmats pour faire connaître notre métier et inciter d'autres personnes a l'exercer. Il y a eu forum des métiers il fallait aussi que l'on réponde à un questionnaire pour encourager les jeunes à choisir d'être assmat. Pour ma part je n'inciterais pas un jeune a faire ce métier qui est si particulier . Qu'un jeune fasse plutôt des études de puer ou d'éducateur pas un cap d'assistant maternel il faut un diplôme qui donne plus d'options d'avenir 
Je crois que de plus en plus les crèches prennent les contrats aux horaires réguliers et jours travaillés réguliers et qu'il reste aux assmats les petits contrats variable et aussi atypiques.


----------



## nounoucat1 (2 Novembre 2022)

Avec mes accueillis nous y allions très régulièrement.pour les parents c'est une condition d'embauche. Mes petits appréciaient et moi aussi un lieu de rencontre entre collègues et entre enfants.


----------

